
Back end-less client notifications - kostarelo
http://ultrapush.ws/
======
stephenr
Like so many other things, this isn't "back end less" or "server less" \- it's
just running on someone else's servers.. So you have zero control, are
dependent on them, and potentially expose sensitive information about your
users to them.

